# Just Bought a Z



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey whatsup everyone, I just traded in my Acura CL-S and got a 2006 350Z Pikes Peak White Enthusiast, w black interior. I pick the car up Monday. Prior to the Acura I had an Altima, and I'm glad to be back in the Nissan family again.

I'll post pics when I pick it up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome and congrats 

PPW is an awesome color, just nearly impossible to match if you were to get a body kit.


----------

